# Rv on the way what next?.



## 99263 (May 17, 2006)

I've just organised the shipping of a winnebago Aspect from Jacksonville to Southampton.I need to firstly clear customs then get it Uk registered.
Can anyone recommend someone that can organise the collection, neccessary modifications and Uk registration.I'm based in Leicestershire .

I'm also looking for advice on the Electrical conversions i've been quoted between 750 to 2250 ?.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi .. 
congratulations, your problems are only starting.. joking of course. 
Sorry, I can't help with the collection, registration etc. I suggest you browse then perhaps join www.rvfulltiming.com which is dedicated to RVs, there is a lot of info about importing and converting RV electrics.

Good luck


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Rv on the way what next?.


 A beard and leather cowboy hat,
Get the husband to do the same :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo (green with envy)


----------



## 100675 (Aug 23, 2006)

When will your RV be arriving as I know of some companies that would be able to do it for you. Regarding prices it depends what you want from the conversion in terms of inverters, TV's, Road lights etc.

James


----------



## kwkpr (Feb 19, 2006)

*help with importing*

Hi after reading your post could you let me know how much it cost to import your aspect and who u used and any info you think might help me i am going to import an aspect myself around september time
thanks in advance


----------



## 105746 (Jul 10, 2007)

HI
WE KNOW OF A GUY THAT DOES THE FULL CONVERSION WITH THE REAL DEAL TRANSFORMERS, CHANGE ALL PLUG SOCKETS, FITS EXTRA RCD's ALL FOR £1750 + VAT
ALL OTHER STUFF CAN BE DONE ALSO INCLUDING TV's sAT DISHES AND EVERYTHING ELSE LIKE SIDE LIGHT CONVERSIONS


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

I can higher recommend Motorhome Medics.

Just put the name in "search" and that should give you some ideas.

PM me if you want anymore info.

Andy


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Your own petrol station 8O 8O Sorry couldn't resist.

Happy travels.

Johnny F


----------

